# spec-v 2010 turbo kit



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm new to that forum and I want to say hello. I'm a seller in a Nissan dealer in Canada and I want your opinion about this turbo kit: 06 07 08 09 Sentra SE-R Spec-V QR25 2.5 T3/T4 Turbo Kit : eBay Motors (item 350314463331 end time Mar-09-10 14:51:49 PST) . Very cheap, but want to know if its dangerous for the engine. I dont want to blow-up the engine. Thanks everybody.
Stefan


----------



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

any answers or someone can tell me what we have to do when we want to put a turbo in a spec-v 2010 (b16)? Do we have to change head studs, head gasket, clutch or something else? Thanks guys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what's the management? 

anyone can throw together a turbo, manifold, intercooler, and piping.

The most important thing is, how are you going to add and control more fuel for the turbo?

If you can't answer that question, then more research needs to be done and that kit isn't for you.

That, and I don't trust most "turbo kits" on ebay now anyways because they almost all use cheap chinese knock off parts that can usually be far less than reliable.


----------



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was thinking of wallbro 255 fuel pump, they give the fuel regulator and oil catch can with the kit, change piston because the ratio of the spec-v is 10,5:1 ,I gonna put SER piston that have 9,6:1, custom made downpipe, probably a new clutch. What else ????


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

chimmike said:


> what's the management?
> 
> anyone can throw together a turbo, manifold, intercooler, and piping.
> 
> ...


then dont buy greddy turbos... lol all the new ones are chinese or mexico made and have had alot of failure rates...

the ebay turbos are what they are... ive seen them last years being abused and ive seen them last about 5seconds... but the same can be said for name brand stuff...

chances are though you will void your warranty, and your car will go boom...


----------



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont worry for the warranty because I work in a Nissan dealer the warranty with stay if I put a turbo in it because Nissan Canada dont know that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm curious how they think they can adjust the fuel with a regulator on a returnless system like that. Stock compression is fine. The bigger concern is the connecting rods.

I'd do some research on properly setting up a turbo kit before considering buying one. You need more precise managemen than just a fuel pump.


----------



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

What is better fuel management system for a Sentra?? Yes, your right, I just do some research before buying the kit. I have an other question do you have to remove the pcv valve if you want to put a oil catch tank?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is why you need to research. I'm not sure what the 2010's have for factory ecu control. You can't just slap any old system on there and expect it to work. You need to research the car specifically, then turbo systems so you can understand how they work. You need to find out stock injector size, etc.


----------



## spec-v 2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks man, I just saw something on youtube, a guy that have a spec-v turbo 2008 with a aem f/ic, that seem nice. I wright him a message to know what he does. I'll give you news.


----------

